Ask HN: How did you get the first pilot/POC/sale of your enterprise software? - arlogb
======
nnn1234
The thing that is lacking is a review for products and not a clear track
record for what a person has accomplished. Enterprise software sales are hard
and I would say having a funnel mindset and leveraging personal connections
works best.( like the previous commentor)

We are building a platform to take away credibility risk and work towards a
user base early on. Please visit www.crowdraising.co here is our video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3QT4lqco8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3QT4lqco8M)

------
malux85
Cold Calling and Cold emailing. I contracted maybe 50-80 businesses - 70% dont
respond, 25% say no, 5% said maybe and 1 said yes.

A condition of the yes was that I had to transform some of the datasets to fit
their format, which was about 2 weeks development work. I told them I would do
that development work for free if they signed.

They signed, and this generated recurring revenue of 120,000 GBP a year, which
gave me enough income to start my next startup

